# uhs entry test 2011.



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

a friend of mine told me that the uhs entry test is going to be held in september.and this has been announced in news.is it true?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah itz ; InshaAllah mcat will be after fsc result . . :happy:

itz mentioned on pmdc website under the heading :

*For admission in 2011-2012 session and beyond.*


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

thanx and please tell me what is the formula this time?is it 50 50 or 50 10 40?and what's the pmdc website?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

itz 50% mcat, 40% fsc & 10% matric this tym . .

by pmdc website, i mean official website of pakistan medical & dental council (governing body of medical related fields ).


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

no thats not what i meant.i meant what's the website?is it pmdc.org.pk?coz that aint opening.has it been changed or something?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup it iz pmdc.org.pk, nothing changed . .

try opening it, one way or the other .


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

The UHS entry test for MBBS/BDS 2011-12 admissions in Punjab will be taken on 13th of September. Please see my other post on this:

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ds-admissions-2011-12-has-been-announced.html

Regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

Whats the total marks for entry test? and how to register for that?? :/


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Manobilli93 said:


> Whats the total marks for entry test? and how to register for that?? :/


1100 . .

registration will be most probably starting in august . :happy:


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

anas90 said:


> 1100 . .
> 
> registration will be most probably starting in august . :happy:


thanks... #happy


----------



## Sulyman (May 17, 2011)

What is uhs entry test?


----------



## smile1214 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for this information


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

oh thanks for the info


----------



## smile1214 (Mar 15, 2011)

plz tell me which is the best book to study for mcat or specially for aptitude test


----------



## iqra ali (May 31, 2011)

when shall we get the registration forms for uhs test 2011?n from what source?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

All the information will be available at uhs website in July/August.

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore (IT-Server)::..

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

UHS entry test includes... KEMU too?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Manobilli93 said:


> UHS entry test includes... KEMU too?


Yup> it includes K.E too . . :happy:


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

thanks...


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

can any one please help me regarding preperation for mcat ,besides fsc books for the mcqs practice which book is best ??


----------



## Bilal Hamid (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes! it is true. The test date according to my knowledge is 13 september 2011.


----------

